# udev-194 no fsck on root Partition

## Tinitus

Hello,

since Update to gnome 3.6 I use udev-194. But there is noc fsck on Startup and/or Shutdown of my root Filesystem available. Because its already mounted. 

I use the grub Option:

```
kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.6.6-gentoo real_root=/dev/sda8 devtmpfs.mount=0
```

 already but no change.

----------

## Veldrin

add the option ro to mount / as read-only at boot time.

init/openrc will take care that it gets mounted as rw once the other partitions are mounted.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Veldrin wrote:*   

> add the option ro to mount / as read-only at boot time.
> 
> init/openrc will take care that it gets mounted as rw once the other partitions are mounted.

 

Thanks for replay,

should this set at fstab?

I now find out that the /usr File System is also not checked.

----------

## Veldrin

no, to the kernel line. 

could you post fstab to be sure?

the last 2 options in a fstab line are dump and pass. if pass is set to 0, then init will never run a fsck on that particular partition. 

on the other hand, depending on the fs used, fsck might look somewhat different. 

V.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Veldrin wrote:*   

> no, to the kernel line. 
> 
> could you post fstab to be sure?
> 
> the last 2 options in a fstab line are dump and pass. if pass is set to 0, then init will never run a fsck on that particular partition. 
> ...

 

Hello,

```
/dev/sda8      /      ext4      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda5      /usr      ext4      noatime      0 1
```

----------

## Veldrin

looks correct. 

though, ext4 only checks every 180 days or every ~30 mounts.

----------

